# Ports aren't forwarding on a 2wire 2701HG-B router?



## ryoko (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm trying to set up a paintchat server using my computer as the host via this method found here: http://tg.technoguild.com/articles/tools-of-the-trade/115-how-to-host-paintchat

The only way I've ever been able to get it to work (among other times i've had to forward ports...) is enabling dmzplus mode. I don't want to do that. 

I have always had a problem with port forwarding. Incidentally I've always had the same ISP and modem brand... probably where my issues are coming from. But anyway...

I've got the ports configured to forward in the router settings. I've got the same ports also added into the windows firewall, but even having the firewall completely shut off didn't change anything. I've shut off my antivirus also, still nothing. 

Testing ports with http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
and it says they're closed.

Port 80 (the default for this paintchat setup) appears as 'open' when i test it. however i'm unable to use that port to connect to the paintchat. the other ports i've tried to use were between 9000 and 9005.

i'm so tired of this. i've had to resort to using hamachi due to this in the past if i wanted to use opencanvas with someone but hamachi obviously isn't always a viable option since people have to download and install more **** just to do something. no ones going to do that for a paintchat.


I just don't understand. Everything that I see is configured correctly yet it still doesn't work. I've been sitting here for two hours scouring google for answers and have come up empty handed.


----------



## Kihari (Jun 24, 2012)

Since port 80 appears to be open, could it be that PaintChat is somehow mis-configured and isn't running properly? Is there another service you can set up quickly (such as something to serve up a simple text file) to surely isolate the issue as a port forwarding one?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 24, 2012)

Incoming connections on port 80 are often blocked at the ISP level, but that doesn't explain why it didn't work on the other ports you've tried. Check your settings and try again; Make sure that you're forwarding to the correct internal IP address (that is, your computer's 192.168.x.x IP address, not your router's).


----------



## ryoko (Jun 24, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Make sure that you're forwarding to the correct internal IP address



I don't know what you mean here. During my search for answers I saw people talking about forwarding to specific addresses, but I don't have such a setting in mine. The 2wire 2701HG-B is a modem/router combined. http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/defaultguide.htm <-this is how its done on my router.


----------



## ryoko (Jun 24, 2012)

Kihari said:


> Since port 80 appears to be open, could it be that PaintChat is somehow mis-configured and isn't running properly? Is there another service you can set up quickly (such as something to serve up a simple text file) to surely isolate the issue as a port forwarding one?




Paintchat seems to be configured correctly, as far as I can tell... its not written in english. I used the translated guide to fix the settings and the numbers that I can see appear as correct but - paintchat *does* work in DMZplus mode.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 25, 2012)

ryoko said:


> I don't know what you mean here. During my search for answers I saw people talking about forwarding to specific addresses, but I don't have such a setting in mine. The 2wire 2701HG-B is a modem/router combined. http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/defaultguide.htm <-this is how its done on my router.


Ah yes, it seems that your router looks at the hostname of your computer so you need to make sure its that one you have selected.
Also
The standard paintchat package downloaded from shi-chan's site utilizes ports 18000-18001. This can be changed to whatever port number you specify, but be sure to choose one that is not currently being used like port 22 or port 80. 
Also make sure to create exceptions in your CLIENT/OS/DESKTOP firewall for incoming traffic on ports like 9000.


----------



## ryoko (Jun 25, 2012)

I have done all of this and it still does not work.


----------



## ryoko (Jun 25, 2012)

Still can't get it to work. When I try to connect to my paintchat I get this...
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42684546/1.PNG

I dont know if this is normal, but when the paintchat server isn't open, my ports appear closed.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42684546/3.PNG

when its open they appear open
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42684546/2.PNG

i have the ports forwarded in my router...
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42684546/4.PNG

and the windows firewall
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42684546/5.PNG


nothing is working -.-


----------



## Elim Garak (Jun 25, 2012)

Change the remote ports to any.


----------



## ryoko (Jun 25, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Change the remote ports to any.



I did. Still didn't work.


----------

